# Uso do pronome "se" em Espanhol!



## Raptor2585

Olá pessoal,

Na frase "sua economía *se* ha basado tradicionalmente en la abundancia de recursos naturales" qual é a função do pronome se?

Pesquisando, vi que o verbo "basear" parece vir sempre acompanhado de pronome "ele se baseia", "o governou baseou-se".

Ele é um verbo pronominal, é isso?

Obrigado!


----------



## Tomby

Eu acho que sim, que se trata de um verbo pronominal porque forçosamente deve conjugar-se acompanhado do pronome reflexivo (_me, te, se, nos, os, se_). 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Esqueci dizer que o verbo "_basear_" não existe em espanhol. Talvez seja "_basar_". 
Eis uma mínima correcção.


Raptor2585 said:


> ...Na frase "su_ economía *se* ha basado tradicionalmente en la abundancia de recursos naturales" qual é a função do pronome se?
> Pesquisando, vi que o verbo "basear"...


TT.


----------



## Outsider

"Basear-se" também é pronominal em português.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
- Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
Al que el otro le contestó:
- *Se* *lo* paso.

Para que usar este "se" na resposta ? Não poderia ser:
_- *Lo* paso. ou - *La* paso. _??


----------



## Outsider

Esse "se" não é o mesmo do que aqui, Ricardo. Se estiver interessado, explico-lhe noutro tópico.


----------



## Alandria

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
> - Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
> Al que el otro le contestó:
> - *Se* *lo* paso.
> 
> Para que usar este "se" na resposta ? Não poderia ser:
> _- *Lo* paso. ou - *La* paso. _??


 
Por razões eufônicas, o espanhol muda "le lo paso" para "se lo paso". Pelas mesmas razões eufônicas se escreve "el água" em espanhol.


----------



## uchi.m

Eu também gostaria de saber desse _se_.

Outro dia, estava lendo a embalagem de suco e a parte em espanhol dizia: _Agítese antes de usar_.

Fiquei confuso se eu devia chacoalhar o suco ou se a mim mesmo... talvez se pulasse com o suco bem colado ao corpo?


----------



## Outsider

uchi.m said:


> Outro dia, estava lendo a embalagem de suco e a parte em espanhol dizia: _Agítese antes de usar_.
> 
> Fiquei confuso se eu devia chacoalhar o suco ou se a mim mesmo... talvez se pulasse com o suco bem colado ao corpo?


No entanto, em português pode-se dizer exactamente o mesmo, "agite-se antes de usar". O "se" não se refere, obviamente, a quem lê, mas ao sumo.

Mas isso também não é o "se" de que o Raptor fala.


----------



## Mangato

uchi.m said:


> Eu também gostaria de saber desse _se_.
> 
> Outro dia, estava lendo a embalagem de suco e a parte em espanhol dizia: _Agítese antes de usar_.
> 
> Fiquei confuso se eu devia chacoalhar o suco ou se a mim mesmo... talvez se pulasse com o suco bem colado ao corpo?


 
Isso é parecido a:

_Consumir antes de ver la fecha de caducidad_

Habitualmente hay dos puntos : después de ver*,* pero en ocasiones no. Entonces te entra la duda de si debes de beber rápidamente antes de saber si está caducado o no


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Mas isso também não é o "se" de que o Raptor fala.



Pois eu me referia ao de Ricardo Tavares.


----------



## MOC

Mangato said:


> Isso é parecido a:
> 
> _Consumir antes de ver la fecha de caducidad_
> 
> Habitualmente hay dos puntos : después de ver*,* pero en ocasiones no. Entonces te entra la duda de si debes de beber rápidamente antes de saber si está caducado o no


 
* *Muy buena.

Pero hay dos puntos antes de "ver", Mangato.


----------



## jazyk

> Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
> - Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
> Al que el otro le contestó:
> - *Se* *lo* paso.


É _se la paso_. _Sal_ é feminino em espanhol, como você mesmo escreveu anteriormente.


----------



## Tomby

El pronombre reflexivo es el que indica que el sujeto del verbo es también el objeto, directo o indirecto, de la acción de dicho verbo:
C.D.: Yo _me_ lavo
C.I.: Yo _me_ lavo la ropa
Sin embargo, los pronombres reflexivos también pueden usarse con verbos intransitivos:
_Me_ voy
_Te_ vas
_Nos_ vamos
_Os_ vais
Y se unen a un gran número de raíces verbales que no se conjugan sin el pronombre, los llamados *verbos pronominales*: abismarse, acordarse, aplicarse, etc., ..., reírse.
(Extracto de la Gramática Española. Larousse Editorial S.A.).
TT.


----------



## Mangato

MOC said:


> * *Muy buena.
> 
> Pero hay dos puntos antes de "ver", Mangato.


 
Efectivamente, :  antes de, no después

Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

Alandria said:


> Pelas mesmas razões eufônicas se escreve "el água" em espanhol.


Sim. Se não estou errado, acho que em espanhol, quando um substantivo feminino começa por um "a" tónico, para evitar uma cacofonia, o artigo que o acompanha é masculino:
_el agua_
_el hacha_ ("h" mudo)
_el asa_
_el águila_
etc.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tombatossals said:


> Sim. Se não estou errado, acho que em espanhol, quando um substantivo feminino começa por um "a" tónico, para evitar uma cacofonia, o artigo que o acompanha é masculino:
> _el agua_
> _el hacha_ ("h" mudo)
> _el asa_
> _el águila_
> etc.
> ¡Saludos!


Não é o caso de "la sal", pois a palavra não começa com a.
Voltando a questão, por que não se poderia responder, em espanhol, "la paso". Para que há a necessidade de se colocar o pronome "se" antes ("se la paso")?


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> Sim. Se não estou errado, acho que em espanhol, quando um substantivo feminino começa por um "a" tónico, para evitar uma cacofonia, o artigo que o acompanha é masculino:
> _el agua_
> _el hacha_ ("h" mudo)
> _el asa_
> _el águila_
> etc.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Sim, é assím, mas a norma é obligatoria só para os artigos determinados. É opcional, e de uso maioritário para o artigo indeterminado. _Una águila_ não é incorreto, mas fica extranho
Também há algumas excepçoes, p.ex. os nomes de letras; _la hache,_ _la alfa_, ou quando e preciso para determinar o género; _la árbitro_


----------



## Tomby

> Sim. Se não estou errado, acho que em espanhol, quando um substantivo feminino começa por um "a" tónico, para evitar uma cacofonia, o artigo que o acompanha é masculino:
> _el agua_
> _el hacha_ ("h" mudo)
> _el asa_
> _el águila_
> etc.





Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não é o caso de "la sal", pois a palavra não começa com a.


Lógico. Eu não falava do sal, neste caso, de "la sal" em castelhano.
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Voltando a questão, por que não se poderia responder, em espanhol, "la paso". Para que há a necessidade de se colocar o pronome "se" antes ("se la paso")?


O espanhol é mais rigoroso que o português no uso dos pronomes clíticos. Sempre que um verbo tenha um objecto, deve estar explícito. Em português omitimos muito os objectos, de um modo que não se aceitaria em espanhol.


----------



## uchi.m

Tombatossals said:


> El pronombre reflexivo es el que indica que el sujeto del verbo es también el objeto, directo o indirecto, de la acción de dicho verbo:
> C.D.: Yo _me_ lavo
> C.I.: Yo _me_ lavo la ropa



Ah, acho que estou começando a entender...

No Português, fica subentendido que o sujeito da frase participa da ação verbal, por isso não acrescentamos o objeto indireto como no Espanhol.

Desculpem-me a ignorância, mas por acaso a tradução para _yo me lavo la ropa_ é _eu lavo a roupa_? 

Uchi.m


----------



## Outsider

"Eu lavo a (minha) roupa", acho.


----------



## Tomby

Outsider said:


> "Eu lavo a (minha) roupa".


Exactamente!


----------



## uchi.m

É que talvez _yo me lavo la ropa_ pudesse significar que a pessoa gostasse de tomar banho *com* as roupas, por isso perguntei.


----------



## Tomby

uchi.m said:


> É que talvez _yo me lavo la ropa_ pudesse significar que a pessoa gostasse de tomar banho *com* as roupas, por isso perguntei.


Nesse caso, em espanhol seria "_yo me lavo *con* la ropa_". 
O problema é que não existe uma concordância com os verbos pronominais entre as duas línguas. Eu tenho enormes problemas com este tipo de verbos mesmo por esta causa. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## nusa

*"Se *la paso"

"Se la paso". Se la paso (a usted).
"Te la paso". Te la pao (a tí).
"Me la pasas". Me la pasas (a mi).
Etc...

Não sei se me fiz entender bem.


----------



## Alandria

nusa said:


> *"Se *la paso"
> 
> "Se la paso". Se la paso (a usted/a ella/a él).
> "Te la paso". Te la pao (a tí).
> "Me la pasas". Me la pasas (a mi).
> Etc...
> 
> Não sei se me fiz entender bem.


 
Gostaria de adicionar o "a ella/a él", pois também cabem aí. Concorda?



			
				Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Para que há a necessidade de se colocar o pronome "se" antes ("se la paso")?


 
Nossa! Eu havia respondido na página anterior, Ricardo! (parece que eu não existo...)

Por razões *eufônicas *há uma substituição de *"le"* por *"se" *.

"*Le* (a ella/a usted/a él) la paso" seria a forma original da frase sem a flexão do "le", porém como o espanhol presa pela eufonia, "le" se transforma em "se", assim como "la água" passa para "el água".

Então fica:
*Se* la paso. = "passo-lha" (ainda vejo portugueses escrevendo assim)

Esse "se" não tem nada a ver com o "se" reflexivo pelo motivo que já expliquei.


----------



## jazyk

> Então fica:
> *Se* la paso. = "passo-lha" (ainda vejo portugueses escrevendo assim)


Eu não sou português, mas escrevo assim e às vezes até falo assim. Não faço isso por exibicionismo, mas para mim parece que falta algo na frase se não uso os pronomes. Talvez seja a minha familiaridade com outras línguas que me influencie na escolha também, mas o fato é que o faço espontaneamente.


----------



## patriota

jazyk said:


> Eu não sou português, mas escrevo assim e às vezes até falo assim.



Não conheço ninguém que fale ou escreva assim.


----------



## MOC

patriota said:


> Não conheço ninguém que fale ou escreva assim.


 
Conhece agora uma pessoa pelo menos. Isso já não é ninguém.


----------



## jazyk

> Não conheço ninguém que fale ou escreva assim.


Agora conhece. 

Gosto muito dos pronomes binários (mo, to, lho, no-lo, vo-lo e flexões de gênero e número) e não tenho nenhuma compunção em usá-los, também porque estou muito acostumado a eles nas outras línguas românicas. Se não os uso, parece-*me*que falta alguma coisa.
Eu escrevi isso. 

 Alguns exemplos para que fique claro o uso desses pronomes _binários_, come lhes chamei uma vez:

Onde está a camisa que estava aqui? - Eu ta dei ontem, não lembras? (dá-la a ti)
O Márcio comprou-nos um mapa e abriu-no-lo para que víssemos aonde tínhamos de ir (abriu-o para nós) 
Euzinho de novo.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Nossa! Eu havia respondido na página anterior, Ricardo! (parece que eu não existo...)



Desculpe-me Alandria, mas é que interpretei como se você não tivesse entendido a minha dúvida. Na verdade, eu é que não tinha te alcançado.
Quer dizer, que, em espanhol, eu poderia também responder:
- La paso a usted (seria o mesmo que "Se la paso").
É isso ? o "se" é, na verdade, para quem se passa o sal.


----------



## MOC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me Alandria, mas é que interpretei como se você não tivesse entendido a minha dúvida. Na verdade, eu é que não tinha te alcançado.
> Quer dizer, que, em espanhol, eu poderia também responder:
> - La paso a usted (seria o mesmo que "Se la paso").
> É isso ? o "se" é, na verdade, para quem se passa o sal.


 
Nessa situação sim. Seria "te la paso" se fosse passar o sal a ti, "me la pasas", para (tu) me passares o sal, etc.


----------



## jazyk

> Quer dizer, que, em espanhol, eu poderia também responder:
> - La paso a usted (seria o mesmo que "Se la paso").
> É isso ? o "se" é, na verdade, para quem se passa o sal.


_La paso a usted_ é muito estranho, ainda que não lhe encontre nada de errado gramaticalmente. Não sei se alguém falaria assim, acho que não. É melhor _Se la paso a usted._


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> _La paso a usted_ é muito estranho, ainda que não lhe encontre nada de errado gramaticalmente. Não sei se alguém falaria assim, acho que não. É melhor _Se la paso a usted._



Ué, mas aí não haveria uma redundância, já que o "se" já estaria substituindo o "usted" ?
Será que seria o mesmo caso de _"A *mi* no *me* gusta."_, quando em português bastaria "Não gosto.", podendo, então ser reduzido para _"No me gusta." ?_
(Espero não estar saindo do tema...)


----------



## jazyk

Essa redundância é comuníssima (e muitas vezes obrigatória em espanhol) e possível também em português: As flores coloquei-as no vaso, por exemplo. Isso chama-se objeto pleonástico em português.


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> _La paso a usted_ é muito estranho, ainda que não lhe encontre nada de errado gramaticalmente. Não sei se alguém falaria assim, acho que não. É melhor _Se la paso a usted._


 
La paso a usted la sal es una forma denominada laísmo. En mis tiempos de estudiante hablar así era un _pecado_ y escribirlo_ pecado mortal._ Ahora parece que la RAE lo admite, con reservas. Se utiliza en algunas zonas geográficas y es frecuente en el castellano castizo.
En el panhispanico de dudas viene un extenso artículo
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=laísmo


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Depois, dizem que o espanhol é uma língua facílima....


----------



## jazyk

Não, você está equivocado. Não estamos discutindo o laísmo (usar o pronome la como objeto indireto, como em _Vi a Mercedes y la di un beso). _O _la _da frase do Ricardo é objeto direto (la sal). Ela queria saber se é possível dizer _La paso (la sal) a usted_, ao que eu disse que gramaticalmente não lhe vejo incoveniente nenhum, mas me parece uma frase estranhíssima e não sei se alguém se expressaria a sim. Seria muito mais comum, acredito, dizer _Se la paso a usted_, ainda que haja redundância, pois tanto _se _quanto _a usted_ representam o objeto direto na frase.



> Ahora parece que la RAE lo admite, con reservas.


A RAE admite o _le_ como objeto direto masculino de pessoa e como leísmo de cortesia, não o laísmo


----------



## Mangato

jazyk said:


> Não, você está equivocado. Não estamos discutindo o laísmo (usar o pronome la como objeto indireto, como em _Vi a Mercedes y la di un beso). _O _la _da frase do Ricardo é objeto direto (la sal). Ela queria saber se é possível dizer _La paso (la sal) a usted_, ao que eu disse que gramaticalmente não lhe vejo incoveniente nenhum, mas me parece uma frase estranhíssima e não sei se alguém se expressaria a sim. Seria muito mais comum, acredito, dizer _Se la paso a usted_, ainda que haja redundância, pois tanto _se _quanto _a usted_ representam o objeto direto na frase.
> 
> 
> A RAE admite o _le_ como objeto direto masculino de pessoa e como leísmo de cortesia, não o laísmo


 
A forma existe e usa-se
En cuanto llegue la sal, la paso
Cuando venga la visita la hago entrar

Sim, está você certo.

Confundi com esta outra forma

Vi a Mercedes y la di un beso
Vi a Mercedes y la pasé la sal

Aqui sim são dois casos claros de laísmo. 
Ah! Alegro-me muito que não esté permitido


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Talvez seja a minha familiaridade com outras línguas que me influencie na escolha também, mas o fato é que o faço espontaneamente.


 
Eu *também* tinha essa mania de, para aprender outras línguas, usar a lógica das outras que mais se assemelhasse à norma culta da minha, mas sabemos que na prática as línguas evoluem e ganham outras "lógicas" e estruturas, se todas tivessem estruturas iguais, qual era a graça? 

Eu não gostaria de me parecer pedante perante outras pessoas, estou numa linha de pensamento (a linha do meio, rs) que não vai exatamente de encontro a você e a Edupa, mas é a vida.


----------



## uchi.m

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Depois, dizem que o espanhol é uma língua facílima....



Falsos cognatos à torto e à direito, gramática diferente, fonologia diferente...

Portuñol é que é "fácil", mas quem fala portuñol não fala espanhol


----------



## jazyk

> Eu *também* tinha essa mania de, para aprender outras línguas, usar a lógica das outras que mais se assemelhasse à norma culta da minha, mas sabemos que na prática as línguas evoluem e ganham outras "lógicas" e estruturas, se todas tivessem estruturas iguais, qual era a graça?


Mas isso não se aplica a mim. Eu sou poliglota desde criança. E não estou ferindo o português usando aquilo que expus. Se as outras pessoas não usam por ignorância ou por preferência, é problema delas, eu gosto desses pronomes e se depender de mim, não quero que desapareçam.


----------



## patriota

jazyk said:


> Se as outras pessoas não usam por ignorância ou por preferência, é problema delas, eu gosto desses pronomes e se depender de mim, não quero que desapareçam.


Quanto a mim, eu já conhecia esse uso dos pronomes, que é, por sinal, corretíssimo. Só fiquei surpreso porque soube que alguém os usava na prática. 

Desculpem-me, por favor, se meu comentário ("não conheço ninguém que fale ou escreva assim.") causou transtornos. Eu não costumo participar das discussões daqui e compreendo que observações inúteis como a que fiz só prejudicam a meta do site.


----------



## olivinha

Vamos ver se alguém pode me explicar a função do _se_ nestas frases:
_¡Ni se te ocurra!_ (Não te atrevas!)
Que no se te olvide llevar calcetines. (Não te esqueças de vir com meias.)
Por que não se poderia prescindir do _se_ nestes casos?
Obrigada.
O


----------



## jonquiliser

olivinha said:


> Vamos ver se alguém pode me explicar a função do _se_ nestas frases:
> _¡Ni se te ocurra!_ (Não te atrevas!)
> Que no se te olvides llevar calcetines. (Não te esqueças de vir com meias.)
> Por que não se poderia prescindir do _se_ nestes casos?
> Obrigada.
> O



Me imagino que es porque son construcciones impersonales, lo que ocurre no eres tú, sino que _se te ocurre_. Olvidar se puede utilizar de muchas maneras, también puedes decir "que no te olvides de...". Pero no se pueden mezclar las dos, que no se te olvides


----------



## olivinha

Aaah, ok, agora entendo. Obrigada, Jonquiliser.
Quanto ao _se te olvides_, foi um "despiste" mesmo; minha intenção era perguntar sobre _no se te olvide_. 
Tá respondido; obrigada, Jonquiliser.


----------



## Tomby

olivinha said:


> Vamos ver se alguém pode me explicar a função do _se_ nestas frases:
> _¡Ni se te ocurra!_ (Não te atrevas!)


Nesta frase trata-se de um verbo pronominal, por esta razão é necessário usar um pronome reflexivo.
Ocurrir.- Verbo intransitivo e pronominal: vir à mente um pensamento, uma ideia: "_ocurrírsele a alguien una solución_".
_Atreverse_, também é pronominal: "_no te atrevas_" ou "_ni te atrevas_".
Na segunda frase:


olivinha said:


> Que no se te olvides llevar calcetines. (Não te esqueças de vir com meias.)
> Por que não se poderia prescindir do _se_ nestes casos?


Sou da opinião que se pode prescindir do pronome "_se_". Veja:
"_No olvides llevar calcetines_".
"_No olvides de venir con medias (calcetines)_".
Vamos lá ver outras opiniões!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

O artigo da Wikipedia sobre verbos reflexivos parece-me bem escrito e abrangente (embora haja imenso a dizer sobre este assunto). Acho que passa por todos os casos que já vi serem discutidos aqui nos fóruns de espanhol. Talvez os editores andem a ler o fórum. 

A sua frase, Olivinha, parece-me ser um caso de "se" autocausativo, na terminologia deles. Representa uma mudança de estado interno que se dá "espontaneamente" no sujeito.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> A sua frase, Olivinha, parece-me ser um caso de "se" autocausativo, na terminologia deles. Representa uma mudança de estado interno que se dá "espontaneamente" no sujeito.


Desculpa, Outsider, não entendi. Que sujeito? Pelo que eu havia entendido estas eram "construcciones impersonales".
¡Ni se te ocurra! 
Que no se te olvide llevar calcetines. 
O exemplo do _se_ _autocausativo_ do enlance da Wiki é _Pedro se ofendió,_ e não parece ser o mesmo caso dos meus exemplos.


----------



## Outsider

Vendo bem, acho que tem razão, não é o mesmo...


----------



## Espanhola

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
> - Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
> Al que el otro le contestó:
> - *Se* *lo* paso.
> 
> Para que usar este "se" na resposta ? Não poderia ser:
> _- *Lo* paso. ou - *La* paso. _??



En la frase "Se *la *paso" (porque es femenino) , la palabra "se"  se utiliza porque nos referimos a "usted", sería lo mismo que "Le paso *a usted *la sal" . Se usa cuando hablamos con tratamiento más formal . Si habláramos con tratamiento más familiar, diríamos "Te la paso" .
 Con respecto al verbo, no existe basar en español, es basarse, pues es reflexivo.


----------



## sgpetit

Genteeee, esta discussão virou uma salada pronominal!:



Raptor2585 said:


> Olá pessoal,
> 
> Na frase "sua economía *se* ha basado tradicionalmente en la abundancia de recursos naturales" qual é a função do pronome se?
> 
> Pesquisando, vi que o verbo "basear" parece vir sempre acompanhado de pronome "ele se baseia", "o governou baseou-se".
> 
> Ele é um verbo pronominal, é isso?
> 
> Obrigado!



Não é forçoso o uso do se... eu posso dizer : Él basa sus comentarios en tal teoría. Ou também: Él se basa en tal teoría. Nesse último caso trata-se de uso reflexivo do pronome.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
> - Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
> Al que el otro le contestó:
> - *Se* *lo* paso.
> 
> Para que usar este "se" na resposta ? Não poderia ser:
> _- *Lo* paso. ou - *La* paso. _??



oká, primeiro que não seria *Se* *lo* paso e sim *Se* *la* paso como já alguém comentou anteriormente, é OUTRO caso que temos do SE 
Utiliza-se o pronome pessoal SE como substituto de LE, LES quando é seguido imediatamente por um pronome em função de complemento direto (LO, LA, LOS LAS)
Compré una flor para mi novia. La compré para mi novia. Le compré una flor.
Se la compré. 
Esse SE é um pronome complemento indireto de uso obrigatório em espanhol.



uchi.m said:


> Eu também gostaria de saber desse _se_.
> 
> Outro dia, estava lendo a embalagem de suco e a parte em espanhol dizia: _Agítese antes de usar_.



outro SE, a explicação em espanhol é a seguinte:
En las oraciones impersonales reflejas, el pronombre SE es un incremento verbal que indica el carácter reflejo e impersonal de la oración, sin ninguna otra función. Solamente puede usarse en tercera persona.

agora, como el agua, el águila e outros desse gênero vieram parar nesta discussão... é um mistéééério...

(ah, e vejam que ainda tem vários outros usos do SE!)
espero ter ajudado um pouco! e desculpas por qquer erro de português pois não tenho tempo de revisar agora...
abçs


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

sgpetit said:


> Genteeee, esta discussão virou uma salada pronominal!:
> 
> 
> 
> Não é forçoso o uso do se... eu posso dizer : Él basa sus comentarios en tal teoría. Ou também: Él se basa en tal teoría. Nesse último caso trata-se de uso reflexivo do pronome.
> 
> 
> 
> oká, primeiro que não seria *Se* *lo* paso e sim *Se* *la* paso como já alguém comentou anteriormente, é OUTRO caso que temos do SE
> Utiliza-se o pronome pessoal SE como substituto de LE, LES quando é seguido imediatamente por um pronome em função de complemento direto (LO, LA, LOS LAS)
> Compré una flor para mi novia. La compré para mi novia. Le compré una flor.
> Se la compré.
> Esse SE é um pronome complemento indireto de uso obrigatório em espanhol.
> 
> 
> 
> outro SE, a explicação em espanhol é a seguinte:
> En las oraciones impersonales reflejas, el pronombre SE es un incremento verbal que indica el carácter reflejo e impersonal de la oración, sin ninguna otra función. Solamente puede usarse en tercera persona.
> 
> agora, como el agua, el águila e outros desse gênero vieram parar nesta discussão... é um mistéééério...
> 
> (ah, e vejam que ainda tem vários outros usos do SE!)
> espero ter ajudado um pouco! e desculpas por qquer erro de português pois não tenho tempo de revisar agora...
> abçs


Excelentes explicações.  
Muito obrigado a todos !


----------



## Vampyr

Outsider said:


> Caro Ricardo. Em português seria algo como "Lhe o passo = Lhe (a si) o (o Sal) passo.
> O "SE" substitui o le ou o les quando junta com lo, la, los , las. Assim sendo é Se la paso = Se (a quem passo, a si...) la (la Sal) paso. E assim evitamos a cacofonia que seria Le la paso.


----------



## yuraimy

hola a todos, no son buena escribiendo en portugues por lo que prefiero leerlo, soy nueva estudiando el idioma, asi que les pido disculpa a los que si saben,  estando de acuerdo con TT se podría decir también, _yo me lavo con ropa_ o _yo me lavo con ropa y todo_, no tienes que especificar el artículo _la_, ya que la palabra ropa es determinada como femenina.
si estoy errada acepto las correcciones, estoy para aprender
obrigada
Yuri


----------



## Fraternidad

Caro Amigo: Vou tentar lhe explicar. O que ocorre é que quando eu digo "Se la paso", o "se " é um objeto indireto (= a usted, por ex ) e o "la" é um objeto direto ( = la sal). É como se dissesse ( Paso la sal a usted) pois é obrigatória a presença dos objetos que estiverem sendo mencionados ( ao contrário do português, onde raramente são falados). Pela regra, teriamos que dizer "Le la paso". Porém, aqui funciona outra regrinha: quando já estiver presente o objeto direto com os pronomes ( lo, la, los, las) o indireto que seria "le" passa a ser "se".  
Outro exemplo para ilustrar: Le digo la verdad = Se la digo


----------



## da fronteira

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Este pronome "se" sempre me perturbou em espanhol. Lembro-me que estávamos sentados à mesa e um nativo pediu ao outro:
> - Podría pasarme *la* sal, por favor ?
> Al que el otro le contestó:
> - *Se* *lo* paso.
> 
> Para que usar este "se" na resposta ? Não poderia ser:
> _- *Lo* paso. ou - *La* paso. _??



Ricardo:
Em primeiro lugar é "la sal"; portanto "la paso". 
O pronome se, neste caso, indica para quem se vai passar o sal. Se a resposta é como dizes: La paso, fica a dúvida: "para quem?". daí a necessidade do "SE" como pronome pessoal indicando a terceira pessoa do singular e, neste caso, substituindo o pronome LE da terceira pessoa. Se utilizasse só o pronome indireto, diria: "Le paso la sal". Mas substituindo todos os complementos a forma correta é : SE LA PASO. SE (a quem) e LA (la sal).
¿De acuerdo?


----------



## da fronteira

da fronteira said:


> Ricardo:
> Em primeiro lugar é "la sal"; portanto "la paso".
> O pronome se, neste caso, indica para quem se vai passar o sal. Se a resposta é como dizes: La paso, fica a dúvida: "para quem?". daí a necessidade do "SE" como pronome pessoal indicando a terceira pessoa do singular e, neste caso, substituindo o pronome LE da terceira pessoa. Se utilizasse só o pronome indireto, diria: "Le paso la sal". Mas substituindo todos os complementos a forma correta é : SE LA PASO. SE (a quem) e LA (la sal).
> ¿De acuerdo?


----------

